# 

## dzejes

Zastanawiamy się nad budową bliźniaka dla dwóch rodzin i próbujemy oszacować koszty takiej inwestycji.

Chciałbym zorientować się, czy i jeśli tak, to o ile różni się koszt budowy bliźniaka od domu jednorodzinnego. Zakładam np. 2x150 m2 a dom o powierzchni 300 m2.
Czy te kwoty są porównywalne?
Czy korzystając z kalkulatorów budowy i licząc koszty dla domu jednorodzinnego 300 m2 dostanę kwotę zbliżoną do tej potrzebnej na budowę bliźniaka 2x150 m2? Mowa tutaj o stanie deweloperskim oczywiście.

----------


## Elfir

tym, że wszystkie instalacje i przyłącza kosztują razy dwa

----------


## brylekpl

jezeli nie musisz (nie zmusza cie do tego wielkosc dzialki) to nie buduj bliznika. Zaoszczedzisz tyle co nic a moze tylko klopot powstac w zwiazku z przyszlym wspolzyciem sasiedzkim

----------


## Elfir

tańsza działka jest na pewno.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

czy bliźniak, czy nie koszt realizacji inwestycji to szacunkowo około i co najmniej ( +/_ ) 3000zł/m2 powierzchni użytkowej lub więcej w zależności od materiałów wykończeniowych zewnętrznych / wewnętrznych, ale też rozwiązań projektowych samych obiektów. Na koszt obiektu wpływa również sama działka, począwszy od geotechniki ( posadowienia budynku i konstrukcji ), ... po np. dostęp do sieci uzbrojenia technicznego.

----------


## Darkat

bliźniak 2x150m2 czy dom 300m2 to raczej wyjdzie podobnie a nawet sądzę że taniej wyjdzie dom 300m2. Ale nie do końca rozumiem twoją sytuację i dlaczego takie porównanie.
Już rozumiem porównanie bliźniak 2x150m2 czy oddzielne domy po 150m2. Ja buduję z bratem dom jednorodzinny dwu lokalowy i sądzę że będzie o wiele taniej niż byśmy się budowali osobno. Ale u mnie fundamenty jedne. Ściana rozdzielająca nasze mieszkania ma być jedna. Wspólne PG, ogrzewanie, piec, WM, robocizna SSO jakbyśmy budowali jeden dom dla jednej rodziny a nie dwóch mieszkań, projekt jeden itd. Wszystko trzeba przez dwa podzielić. Może się zmieścimy w 200k na jedno mieszkanie  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Dakart - nie boisz się, że brat będzie słyszał co się u was dzieje? Przecież dźwięki będą się rozchodzić przez konstrukcję. Dla mnie to niekomfortowe by sasiad słyszał kłótnie z małżonkiem.

----------


## Darkat

> Dakart - nie boisz się, że brat będzie słyszał co się u was dzieje? Przecież dźwięki będą się rozchodzić przez konstrukcję. Dla mnie to niekomfortowe by sasiad słyszał kłótnie z małżonkiem.


Jasne że lepiej by było osobno. Ale z drugiej strony nie potrzebujemy jakichś dużych metraży i wszystkiego co związane jest z domem jednorodzinnym. Gdybyśmy nie mieli działki to nawet byśmy się nie budowali tylko zakupili mieszkania.
Dobrze że trafiliśmy tu na forum. Dzięki temu ograniczyliśmy się do zbytecznych dla nas rzeczy. Z luksusów jest tylko płyta fundamentowa, ogrzewanie podłogowe i WM. Ma być w miarę bezobsługowy podobnie jak w bloku. Czyli jak najmniej fajerwerków.

----------


## ezg2014

> Ściana rozdzielająca nasze mieszkania ma być jedna. Wspólne PG, ogrzewanie, piec, WM


Zastanawiałeś się jak podzielicie koszty użytkowania tych urządzeń? Co do ogrzewania -  czy każdy z Was chce mieć  taką samą temp. w domu?
Nie widzisz, że taki wspólny dom może być zalążkiem konfliktów?

----------


## radek1987

A czy ta wspólna ściana jest częścią projektu, czy wyszliście sami z takiego założenia??

 Nie jestem ekspertem, ale z tego co wiem to ściana nośna musi mieć swoją wytrzymałość i nie można kłaść na nią większych obciążeń niż może  znieść, zawsze buduje się z zapasem.

Z ogrzewaniem to jak przedmówca mówi, u nas były konflikty  :smile:  Choć ogólnie byliśmy zgodna rodziną, od takich rzeczy się zaczyna.  :smile:  życie...

----------


## Elfir

radek - Darkat buduje dom dwurodzinny a nie bliźniak.

----------


## Darkat

> A czy ta wspólna ściana jest częścią projektu, czy wyszliście sami z takiego założenia??
> 
>  Nie jestem ekspertem, ale z tego co wiem to ściana nośna musi mieć swoją wytrzymałość i nie można kłaść na nią większych obciążeń niż może  znieść, zawsze buduje się z zapasem.
> 
> Z ogrzewaniem to jak przedmówca mówi, u nas były konflikty  Choć ogólnie byliśmy zgodna rodziną, od takich rzeczy się zaczyna.  życie...


Wspólna ściana jest ścianą nośną i wynika z projektu. W przypadku bliźniaka musiały by być dwie ściany od dylatowane od siebie. Więc znowu ograniczenie kosztów.
Mieszkania będą po 70m2 więc szkoda środków na dwa niezależne źródła ogrzewania. Jak się pokłócimy to trzeba będzie zrobić niezależne źródła. Nie będziemy mieć kominów więc nie musimy tym się dzielić.

----------


## Elfir

dlatego wcześniej radzili ci ogrzewanie na prąd - można wówczas mieć niezależne systemy grzewcze.

----------


## Darkat

> dlatego wcześniej radzili ci ogrzewanie na prąd - można wówczas mieć niezależne systemy grzewcze.


też bym był za elektrycznym, ale brat woli gazowe. To jest jedyna rozbieżność pomiędzy nami jak na razie

----------

